# Adria twin (winter trips and Truma boilers)



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have read the posts regarding the safety valve on the Truma, dumping ALL the vans water at less than freezing, which we have experienced more than once already and I hope you can help please. What I don't understand is, if your driving to cornwall, as we will be tomorrow, how can you have the central heating going, on what energy source at level 1 to avoid the Truma dumping? And is this safe to do so whilst on the move? 
As with all twins if the boiler dumps, all the fresh water is gone, not just that in the boiler and who wants to fill up in the middle of the night? Also, is it true that we can run the heating with all the water gone! This goes against the grain somewhat and we are terrified of blowing up the boiler.
By the way, we will be using the IOW ferry as well on this trip.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Probably not particularly useful, but I have read in the Truma manual something along the lines of "The heating can basically be used with no water in the boiler"

The addition of the "basically" word was a bit worrying for me, but I'm sure it is possible to run the C6002 with no water - on heating only mode.

I too have fallen foul of this ridiculous design on several occaisions... I can understand the boiler dumping, but the enitre fresh water tank? Stupid. 

I also dont understand how, if the valve has opened (dumped contents) because it's less than four degrees, how can you "reset" it to get everything up and running if it's still less than 4 degrees? The value will stay closed if the heating is activated, so that in itself *must* mean that the heater can be on without any water.

Another thing, the electric water element does not seem to stop the value dumping... so, if it's emptied the tank, then switching on the electric element to heat up the water (to protect against frost), doesn't stop it dumping. So, leaving the element on over night, as far as I can tell tell, is risky as the valve will still dump if temps are below 4 degrees - leaving the boiler empty and the element on. Go figure.

Some people stick pegs over the value to stop it dropping - I'm very reluctant to do this as it also dumps the contents if a serious fault is found.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Steve. 
Well what's the chances of catching another Twin owner on the Forum and at this time today?  
It looks like you are in the same predicament as us and so, scared of the damm thing! Things are pretty bad when the only real and practical help available is a peg off the washing line and that's, as you say, risky.
I've read the manual and still can't see a practical answer although I will look again. But a plus for me is that we do live in Uttoxeter and it's the home of the truma factory!!!! I'll ask in the pubs as there has to be an answer without jeopardising the warranty.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll have another dig through the manual tonight and double check the statement I read. It was actually in the Truma manual and not the Adria one.

Did find this on Truma's site as an accessory:

34170-01 Remote control for the electrical safety-/
drain valve Series 2 from 06/97, c/w 3 m
connecting cable
34.23 40.22

34000-86000 Cable extension 5 m for remote control
(not illustrated)
14.70 17.27

Might be useful - save scrabbling around on my knees in the dark trying to find the valve.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Truma heating*

Hi Vivvy,
Not sure which Truma equipment you have;
My gas heater with integrated storage water heater is : Trumatic C 3402 with additional electric heating.
In it's operating instructions it clearly states that the heating component can be used without water contents; and I have used it this way on "day trips" in the winter; I usually carry a couple of 5 ltr water bottles for drinking purposes on these days.

In theory you can travel this way with the blown air heating switched on but use of gas whilst on the move is prohibited in the UK.

There have been several methods put forward the forums in order to overide the dumping of water; depends on the drain valve that your system has.
One of most popular involves a clothes peg placed around control knob to stop it from operating .

Check out the Truma website if you have no manual for your system.

Have a safe trip to Cornwall and enjoy the holiday

Pam aka Bella


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I've mailed the following off to Truma... I'll let you know if I hear anything....



I have an Adria motorhome that has a Truma C6002 combi boiler installed. The boiler works great, except for the safety valve that seems to empty my van of *all* fresh water if a certain temperature threshold is reached. A couple of quick questions if you dont mind please, as I am not entirely sure on the best way to deal with this boiler if the weather is cold.



1) Can the heating (winter mode with no water) be operated with no water in the boiler? The manual vaguely states that it can, but just wanted to double check.



2) Should the dump valve also empty the fresh water tank of the van? Is that as designed?



3) If the valve has opened and therefore the water empty, and the temperature is still below 4 degrees - how can I get hot water from the electric element without the heating on? Shouldn't the electric element being on also allow the valve to stay in the closed position? Afterall, with the electric element on, there is no chance of frost?



4) With that in mind, if the water is dumped as the temperature drops below 4 degress (with no heating on), then the electric element could be left on with no water in the boiler? Is the unit protected against this?


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry I'm late back, i'm not ignorant, just cooking.
We have the C403E, well that's what it says on the boiler. The manual is for the C4002 and the C6002. How's that for confused?
:? :?


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm. that is strange. I was under the impression that the boiler was a C6002, and thats what I have a manual for. Although admit I've not looked at the labels on the boiler itself. 

Anyway, answer from Truma - very impressed with the speed of reply, if not the quality:

1) the heater can be used without water in it, 
2) the dump valve shouldn't empty the fresh water tank but if it is then you will need to get a non return valve fitted
3) switch the heater on and lift the valve to the closed position and the valve should stay in place
4) the unit is protected should it dump its contents while on


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well we're gona go with C6002, as that's the manual we've been given. 

It's great that you have got a reply so quickly and good to know that the unit is protected. Where do we go to now to get this non return valve fitted? Can we buy and fit them or do we ned to go back to the dealer do you think?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just read this series of posts. Whilst getting the van ready to go away this week end I found that there was no water in the van at all. I lifted the safety valve and it clicked into position. I filled the water tank and off we went. 

I had the same problem over the weekend whilst at Glastonbury. We arrived late on Fri and switched the hot water on (mains supply) and went to bed later on after a few glasses of wine. Next morning there was no water and the valve wouldnt reset. We went to the MHS point and filled the water tank only for it to drain straight out again. I then warmed the van up using the engine and found the valve would reset.

from this i figured out the following:
1. Im stupid
2. The instructions are stupid
3. The whole tank will empty if the valve lifts
4. If you fill the tank vent air out of ALL the taps inc shower
5. The boiler (heater) will work with no water in it
6. Im still stupid :lol: 

Bubblehead


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have spoken the the dealers service depot and they are going to have a word with Adria to see if they'll OK a return valve to be fitted and then call me back. Here's hoping the problem can be solved by them? perhaps they weren't aware that this full tank dump happens? I'm sure they would want to put things right for their customers, if they did, or am I being naive?


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Fingers crossed they'd want to help. Most contact I've had with Adria direct has been very fast and very useful. Unfortunately the main contact I had there left and is now working for T.E.C.

btw - it's a "*non*-return valve" needed apparently. Although I'm not too up on any of this, I cant see how that'll help. But I'm up for suggestions.

Also, for bubblehead, the valve will stay in the closed "up" position if you switched the boiler on (to setting "1" is fine). No need to heat inside of van up. Thats my take anyway.

However still think it's completely dumb that it doesn't take into account that the electric element may be on and heating the water (so no chance of frost), but the valve will still dump. Stupid.


----------

